# Ozarka Spring Water vs Treated Tap Water



## Dallasfm1111 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have heard that you can use untreated Ozarka Spring Water to change your Betta's water, is this true? If so, is it better for your fish than Treated tap water?


----------



## Behati (Sep 4, 2011)

Probably not much better, but it might be "cleaner" depending on where you live. Tap water will be better for betta, if you are considering Ozarka Spring water. Tap water is hardier which means it contains more minerals for your fish. If you look up Ozarka's spring water mineral content, it has a very low one to maintain it's "pristine taste" which is a no-no for bettas. Using spring water won't kill them, but you won't be supplying them with extra minerals either. You should still treat your water even if it is spring water (this is how I accidentally killed a betta, I didn't treat the spring water). Spring water doesn't mean it doesn't contain chlorine, besides treating your water adds other goodies to it for the betta.

Spring will only be a better choice if the water in your area isn't "safe" to drink (contains pathogens, etc).


----------



## Dallasfm1111 (Oct 25, 2011)

Behati said:


> Probably not much better, but it might be "cleaner" depending on where you live. Tap water will be better for betta, if you are considering Ozarka Spring water. Tap water is hardier which means it contains more minerals for your fish. If you look up Ozarka's spring water mineral content, it has a very low one to maintain it's "pristine taste" which is a no-no for bettas. Using spring water won't kill them, but you won't be supplying them with extra minerals either. You should still treat your water even if it is spring water (this is how I accidentally killed a betta, I didn't treat the spring water). Spring water doesn't mean it doesn't contain chlorine, besides treating your water adds other goodies to it for the betta.
> 
> Spring will only be a better choice if the water in your area isn't "safe" to drink (contains pathogens, etc).


Thank you, Behati, that is what I needed to know. I will use treated tap water instead of the Spring water. 

Have a great day!!!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Personally, I live in TX and I am converting to using ONLY Ozarka natural spring water. I use Ozarka!! I LOVE IT!!! OMG!! ITs the ONLY water I will drink. So I _KNOW_ the benifits, rather than assuming! =D My fish in natural spring water are actually more active, and healthier vs my tap water fish ( 2 tanks ). Here are 10 benifits at the top of my head:

1. cleaner, crystal clear water
2. soft water for bettas =D if you have CT's this will relax their extended rays. Tap water is usually hard, and water that is too hard can stress your fish's fins and make them curl or look frizzy. Bettas like _soft_ water.
3. doesnt require conditioner ( but recondmended to still use it )
4. does not have any harmful micro critters 
5. bottled at site, completely organic water! (no reverse osmosis or purified crap)
6 fishy's think it tastes better 
7. does not contain chlorine or metal residue from faucet travel
8 safe ph
9. Ozarka _does_ contain natural minerals for aquatic life in safe amounts!:
*bicarbonate,* ( kidney health!)* calcium , sodium,* *magnesium* ( pure h20 with no minerals will KILL life, as it drains all the minerals from an organism's body. So thats _*B*ologna *S*andwich_ if anyone says spring water has no or little minerals! I taught Biology, Chemistry, and Earth-Space science to elementry schools. )
10. CHEAP! 98 cents a gal at wamart!  great for water changes!!

Hope this helped!!! *Betta keeping for almost 6 years now!!!*


----------

